# 9+ acre Homestead for sale outside Roanoke Virginia



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.fsboroanoke.com/house_detail.php?house_id=1981
We have listed our Home for sale by owner 
brief facts 9+ acres,small stocked spring fed pond,all types of livestock allowed,3 bedroom ranch full basement 
Please contact for futher details
Price 259,900


----------



## alemos (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful place, wish it was within our price range. Good luck getting it sold.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you for your compliment. This is a stick-built house with floor trusses (no poles in basement) with architectural shingled roof. We have raised pigs, chickens (free range ala Joe Salatin), goats. We had hoped to sell at the Farmer's Market at Smith Mountain Lake but as the saying goes...the best laid plans...When we're in the hot tub it feels like we're on vacation! We never did get to establishing a private picnic area down by the creek that borders the property, maybe the new owners will see our vision. Since we are selling By For Sale By Owner we are able to pass the savings on and price below appraisal.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

More information on this 9+ acre property south of Roanoke, Va...
$259,900 (neg), $2,000 help with closing costs, $2,000 carpet allowance
Qualifies for 100% USDA financing!!
This cozy, country-style ranch has a rocking chair front porch and back covered porch overlooking the pond and woods. Gas stone fireplace heats the main living area quite nicely with it's open floor plan. Laundry/pantry on main level. Large master bedroom has big walk-in closet and nice size bath. Two more bedrooms are nice size. The bright and airy basement has French doors and large finished office overlooking the pond. Basement is sectioned off for more rooms and has potential for large family room and is plumbed for 3rd bath. Out in the country but close to shopping!


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

HI,

Could you tell me HOW you get your home qualified for the USDA financing? We are currently selling our house FSBO, and this might be a great help for us. Thanks for any information that you can share.

Chris.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris
This is a program that the USDA has available in most states for rural development. You would have to go to the USDA web site and see if your state and county are covered by this plan. I found out about this plan when I spoke to a mortgage rep and asked " with this present housing situation what do people really need 5,10 or 20%" she asked my county and said that my area qualified for 100% USDA financing. She also added that this could change with "the Bailout" but as of last week I still qualifed. I hope this helps
Ken


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

the house is still available and hopes are up with the new low loan rates. We are not sure how long the web link with FSBO will be active since things for this office have been slow. we are looking for suggestions for other avenues to market ANY THOUGHTS OUT THERE?


----------



## next2you (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen that you posted this in August 2008. I'm surprised that you are still holding on the same price.... if you want your place to be sold.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

We have actually dropped the price by adding incentives with closing costs but are reluctant to go too low for fear that if we have to list with those dreaded Realtors all of our work will be gone. We have listed this on Zillow(another free site) and are looking into landandfarm which has been suggested in previous posts. We have been contacted by several Realtors and if we DO list with them we will try a suggestion made by Jill (posed previous to last nights glitch) of working out a modified arrangement where if we sell FSBO. We have tried Criaglist but it has gotten lost with all the others in the Roanoke area. We even offered our Ford 8N to one looker but things have not worked out yet. We are hoping that the drop in mortgage rates will help. In the mean time we are laying out our plans for our place further out from Smith Mountain Lake.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

The FSBO link is now dead,we are now looking into some of the other avenues.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2141336855_zpid/ 
Here is the link to our listing lots of new pictures,we will be updating as we go. we also have a thread on incentives for selling Find us a buyer that closes and we will reward you!!!


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

We have reduced the Price to $249,900 with the hope that this will help to spark some more movement. The lower price along with the lower interest rates makes this dream more attainable for those looking to start their self sufficient lifestyle.


----------

